# [SOLVED] FPS massive dips



## Nathankent (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello,

I have the following specifications 

- i5 3570k @ 4.3GHz
- 2 x 4GB Red Vengeance RAM
- H100i Water Cooling
- ASUS P8Z77-V Premium Mobo
- Corsair TX850 PSU
- 120GB OCZ Agility 3 SSD, 1TB HDD
- SLI x2 MSI Twin Frozr GTX 760


I haven't overclocked the GPU, but when i'm in games the fps will drop almost 80% and then go back up (10-20 second period) Could this be the overclock causing the issue? I am playing Call of Duty 4 and when going into smoke the FPS is dropping a lot. For a computer that can play BF3 on Ultra locked at 60FPS it seems a little strange that i'm getting the fps drop issues. I also have the same issue on CS:GO my FPS drops to 40-50 and I have to look at the floor to bump it back up to normal FPS.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: FPS massive dips*

If any OC'ing is being done, remove it and see what happens.
OC'ing a 3.4GHz CPU or a GTX760 GPU will improve little, if anything, other than benchmarks scores.


----------



## Nathankent (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: FPS massive dips*

I have removed the overclock and someone with a 660TI is getting higher FPS on CS:GO than me.

Something doesn't seem right and I can't get my head around it, I don't know where to go from here?


Edit: If the game is getting low performance I can restart the game and it's fine :/


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: FPS massive dips*

Do you have other processes/apps running while gaming?
Are you certain the liquid cooling is functioning properly?
Have you checked/monitored the temps and voltages while gaming?


----------



## Nathankent (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: FPS massive dips*

The temperature is fine and its a fresh install of Windows 7 and no other applications running. 


Here are the voltages - http://gyazo.com/dccf298f5b850316e6d2ce8c626b5010.png


Which slot do I put the SLI bridge on, there are two slots does it matter?


Edit: If the game is getting low performance I can restart the game and it's fine :/


----------



## Nathankent (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: FPS massive dips*

I just tested Battlfield 3 and I don't seem to be having an issue with that, could it be older games not supporting the SLI very well? I have 1920x1080 and Ultra Settings with 2x AA and I get 55-140FPS on BF3.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FPS massive dips*

the majority of games do not support sli or crossfire properly. I have a gtx670 and my FPS on the games you have mentioned that you are having trouble with is better than yours.

You should have your cards in slot one and two with the bridge connecting them.

remove any AA on the games you are having trouble with.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: FPS massive dips*

My apologies for not seeing your using two GPU's.
Try using one .....it's very possible that will resolve the immediate issue and actually even improve your overall performance.
One GTX 760 should be sufficient.

Note: Speedfan is for fans. The Bios is commonly the most reliable source for accurate Temp/Voltage and HWMonitor is usually accurate as well.


----------

